# Medical Coding and Billing Position Extern or Volunteer - Entry Level CPC-A



## garry02021@comcast.net (Jun 28, 2011)

April 11, 2011

Garry Fenton
66 Wheeler Circle Apt. # 94
Stoughton, MA 02072

Dear Prospective Employer:

I am really interested in your vacant Medical Coding position.  As a recent graduate, I earned a Certificate Degree in Medical Coding and an Associate Degree in Medical Information Management from Bunker Hill Community College in June 2, 2007 with a GPA point average of 3.7/4.0.  I completed 40 hours internship at the Navy Yard, Mass General Hospital, where I coded for inpatients, outpatients, burn patients, cancer patients and respiratory patients. I am familiar with ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS. As a certified Medical coder, I am actually holding a CPC-A Medical Coding and Billing License. And as such I am searching a Medical Coding and Billing position, I would like to bring great contribution to your department serving either as a regular employee or working as an assistant Medical Coder (volunteer) to extend my internship and learn more to start a Medical Coding career. 

With my degree and my experience combined, along with my ability to learn quickly, I believe that I can be an excellent candidate for this position; bringing honesty, respect, and punctuality to your company.  I will be available for an interview at your convenience.  I can be reached at garry02021@comcast.net or (781) â€“ 436 - 5591.  

Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely, 



Garry Fenton


GARRY FENTON
66 Wheeler Circle Apt. # 94
Stoughton, MA 02072
(781) 436 - 5591
garry02021@comcast.net

Objective:	Seeking a Medical Coding position

Highlights:	•	Mastery of primary Coding systems
•	Familiarity with concerns of professional coders in the areas of medical law, confidentiality and ethics applied to patient records
•	Capable of accurately coding common diseases, medical diagnoses procedures and surgical interventions and familiar with ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS
•	Certified Medical Coder and currently holding a CPC-A license
•	Medisoft Patient Accounting 
•	Familiar with MS Word, Excel, Access, Power Point, Internet, E-mail
•	Fluent in both English and French

Education:         Bunker Hill Community College                                            Boston, MA
                            A.S. Degree in Medical Information Management                    06/07      

                            Bunker Hill Community College	
	 Certificate in Medical Coding Program	
                            GPA 3.7/4.0

Experience:                  The Dimock Center	Boston, MA
Volunteering in the Medical Record                                02/08 to now           
•	Performing data entry file and record patient's medical chart in numerical order
•	Currently reorganizing medical record filing system in alphabetical order

                           Massachusetts General Hospital	Boston, MA
	Medical Coder Intern	11/06 to 12/06
•	Performed 40-hour medical coding Internship

	Bunker Hill Community College	Chelsea, MA
	Medical Terminology Tutor	10/05 to 12/05
•	Utilized teaching skills to assist students in various academic programs including nursing, medical coding and medical technology
•	Assisted students, individually and in groups with lesson assignments and reinforced learning concepts
•	Helped students in understanding and describing word parts, including prefixes, root words, and suffixes in medical terminology and building other medical terms


----------

